# 7 month old, frienly syrian girlie needs a home



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Syrian hamster
Sex: Female
Age(s): 7 months old
Name(s): Honey
Colours: Brown
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Came from a couple with mental disabilities, they had a few rodents and then went and got a cat so gave up all the rodents.
Will the group be split: N/a
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: I love this girl. She is friendly an easy to hold an such a pretty little thing. There isn't a single fault with her. She would make an excellent first hamster <3
photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Honey is still here and I really don't know why! She is such a friendly little girl and is very easy to handle.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

sadly this home has fallen through leaving Honey still searching for a new home  She is a fantastic little girl with a great temperament.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've pmed you.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## vixenbabe (Apr 24, 2008)

are you ever near medway Kent by any chance?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

vixenbabe said:


> are you ever near medway Kent by any chance?


Thats about 50mins from us


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Honey's home has fallen through again through no fault of her own. She is still looking for her forever home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved again


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## AnimalKingdom (May 1, 2010)

Aww shes gorgeous :001_wub:

Can I rehome her pleaassee


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

AnimalKingdom said:


> Aww shes gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> Can I rehome her pleaassee


Honey went to her new home today, sorry!


----------

